# Watermelon Crawl



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://myfox8.com/2019/08/24/nc-watermelon-thief-caught-after-getting-stuck-in-field/

I would have loved to be a fly on the wall to hear his excuses.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking melons....just too tempting for the lawless when there is no fence.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here in PA they could also get him for destroying an unharvested crop field which carries a fine of $3500 plus restitution of damages. People are just stupid.


----------

